# Mason Jar Question



## bullsanddogs (Jan 22, 2013)

I am relatively new to jar collecting.  But recently found a few and was wondering if there was any value in them at all.  Or if they are collectible.
 1. Atlas Mason, 9-B on the bottom
 2. Atlas Mason, I B, with a K underneath on the bottom.

 Is there any type of reference guide that is printed to have an idea of values or if something is collectible.  
 Thanks for any info,


----------



## deenodean (Jan 22, 2013)

Post some pictures, they are better than a 1000 words...[]


----------



## idigjars (Jan 23, 2013)

The red book of fruit jars by Leybourne is a good guide.  Jerry McCann also has a good price guide.

 Here is a link to the redbook.  You will have to do a search for Jerry's book.  I can't get a link from here at work it's blocked.

 Both guys are dedicated jar colletors and good guys.   Good luck with your jar collection if you desire to pursue them.

 $40
 http://redbookjars.com/


 Best regards.   Paul


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 23, 2013)

Post some pics and I will look in my Red Book for you.


----------



## bullsanddogs (Jan 23, 2013)

Both Jars look the same.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 23, 2013)

If it a quart,  book value is less than a dollar.


----------



## bullsanddogs (Jan 23, 2013)

I am really getting excited at my big $ find.  haha

 These are half gallon jars.  So maybe they are worth a full $1 ?   lol

 Thanks for everyone's input so far.  I have some other stuff I will ask about.  Good thing I didn't find anything worth much
 money on the first find.  Or I might quit my job.  haha


----------



## deenodean (Jan 23, 2013)

half gallon $ 2-3...yipper don't quit your day job, lol,  BUT don't give up on looking , searching, finding jars / bottles..it is a rewarding hobby, especially if you hit a high ender. Don't hesitate to post your other stuff, there are smart dudes on this site.


----------

